# Live & Dead Centres



## WoodAddict (5 Mar 2010)

Hi All,

I've seen a lathe that I quite like the look of. In the write-up it says it has "Live & Dead Centres" can anyone tell me what this means please.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## paininthe (5 Mar 2010)

Hi,

both fit in the stock, the live has a bearing, the dead none. The dead are used more for heavy duty work.

Wiki thing

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lathe_center


----------



## Jonzjob (5 Mar 2010)

Live center and dead center. 

I use a dead ring center in my head stock for almost all of my spindle turning and like it far more than a pronged center. It means that if I overload the turning piece it stops without tearing out any wood from said piece. It also means that when I want to change the piece I'm turning I can do so without stopping the lathe and just wind the tail stock back, take the wood out and put the new centre punched bit in and carry on turning.

It's a long time since I've used a dead center in the tail stock, but then I haven't really spindle turned anything above 10" diameter, so that may noy be considered very big?

As far as your write up saying that it has live and dead centers I am not totally sure what it means and it would be worth a call peut-êtra?


----------



## greggy (5 Mar 2010)

hiya paul, here is a pic of the two said items. dead centre in the head stock ( left side ) and live centre in the tailstock. ( right side )


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2010)

Using a 'live centre'in the tailstock removes the risk of friction heat that would occur if you use a fixed non rotating centre.


----------



## WoodAddict (5 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the detailed replies guys. much appreciated.

I think I get what you mean. The dead centre acually turns the wood (at the head end for example) whereas the live centre spins with the wood at the tail end?

when the listing said "live and dead centres" I was thinking you get the choice of either, but is it acually telling me that there is a live centre *AND* a dead centre that I would use together. :? 

Thanks again,
I hope I'm making sense......... 
Paul


----------



## Jonzjob (5 Mar 2010)

I have that Axminster package of live centers and it's great for all sorts. On an earlier thread I showed the fruit concave center I was using to support the tail stock end of a bamboo crochet hook I was turning. I used my smallest 100 year old box wood pinch chuck for the live end. That really is a useful package!


----------



## NickWelford (6 Mar 2010)

When starting, I very much doubt if you will get on with using the dead centre in the headstock to drive the piece - it's an acquired thing that most of us don't use. They are generally both used in the tailstock - I haven't used my dead centre for yonks. 
I'd recommend a Steb Centre in the headstock to drive your piece.


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Mar 2010)

Steb Centre??

Pray tell?


----------



## CHJ (6 Mar 2010)

Jonzjob":3k9zcgy3 said:


> Steb Centre??
> 
> Pray tell?






http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks___Accessories/APTC_Drive_Centres/aptc_drive_centres.html


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Mar 2010)

That looks like a handy bit of kit. I will have to have a very close think about getting one sent over.

I have been looking to get a new ring center as the point on mine has gone AWOL after an incident to do with long hole boring   

Now that looks like a better bet, ta for the info


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Mar 2010)

They aren't cheap though anywhere between £30 and £40 depending on your lathe size. 

pete


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Mar 2010)

£30.42 for a 1/2" for my Record with the MT1. If I were to get a ring centre it would be 1/2 of that anyway and after all we are on a SKI adventure over here..

Spending Kids Inheritance


----------



## Jonzjob (8 Mar 2010)

I will have to have a rethink on that centre. Toolpost want nearly £15 just to post it here!!!

I found the same when I wanted a Woodcut spindle gouge. I finally got it from New Zealand and the post was 1/3 of what Toolpost wanted! The gouge was cheaper too!


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Mar 2010)

Also be aware that their quoted prices are pre VAT so you need to add another 17.5% on top of that. I must admit I don't use them. I find their prices are often more than other stores.

pete


----------



## NickWelford (8 Mar 2010)

John,
I pass Turners Retreat from time to time, and will be driving your way in May for a couple of weeks down on the coast near St Pierre la Mer - if you need a delivery, let me know.
As long as I can fit it in!!


----------



## SVB (8 Mar 2010)

Perhaps semantics but I think 'Dead' centres are typically used in the metal turning fraternity and are lubricated to prevent excessive heat build up (perhaps that is how friction welding was invented).

The centres used in the headstock of a wood turning lathe are refered to as 'drive' centres.

Cue steb / two or four prong / ring debate.

Regarding live cenrtes, I would recommend a live ring or steb centre. These have the advanatage they do not tend to split the wood as pressure is applied. The majority of 'woodturning' centres are really metal turning parts but are cheaper due to volume made rather than optimised for the task in hand.

My 2 cents anyway.

Simon


----------

